# Steel thru the ice



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey guys, never done steel thru the ice, so bare with me! but it looks like conditions will let us here pretty soon!

Can any experienced guys offer up advice? auger size? I have a 6", assuming that is too small?

Rod length/action? Spinning reel i assume? Line test/type? Bait/lures/rigging/techniques? assuming harbors with river mouths, correct? Any certain conditions trigger when they will be around?

Sorry for being clueless on this, I love doing perch thru the ice, and walleye occasionally. Steel just seems like a blast, and I'd love to give it a try!!!! Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

Well it's pretty simple, just the equipment is a bit heavier. A decent medium action ice fishing pole, 24-32" long, with ceramic inserts(steel is garbage, line freezes to it a lot faster), a small spinning reel with quality drag that is smooth and well lubed, 6-8LB line. Flouro is good, but it's stiffer than mono, so more prone to break-offs. Yes, I know the line is heavy, but less than 6lb line just can't take the abuse. Anything you would use under a float works, just don't leave your poles unattended, I almost lost one when a steelie started pulling it into the hole. I've seen people use vibees and spoons, but with less luck. Otherwise it's pretty straightforward. With this weather the marinas and river mouths should be freezing fast, just be safe out there. Oh, and the 6" auger is more than enough, you can get a 40" musky through that hole, with a gaff, something I would recommend when you have a wild steelie on the other side of the whole. Lost many when I didn't have it near me


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Everything you already have works. We catch them on tipups handlining them if needed. I use all my lil old bluegill ice rods for them and they work just fine.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Alright now I'm officially hoping for more ice on the Grand river or the Harbors. Has anyone gone steelheading for ice with these Automatic Ice Fisherman? It looks like a blast!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't. I just use regular tip ups. Its a blast hand lining a 28incher.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

One thing I really would like to get is that float they have in the video that keeps the hole from freezing and since your line goes through it, it also prevents the line from hitting the edge of the ice and decreasing chances from it breaking.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

That was a cool video. They're obviously pitching product the whole time, but that seems like a really efficient ice fishing method for steel. Between the tip-up type thing, ice-stopper, and bobber between the eyelets, thats a great system


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm curious, does everyone just ice fish Erie and the mouths or do people have success up the rivers in holes that are productive when open?


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

You're prob not going to find ice solid enough upstream. The water is really slow at most if the river mouths and harbors, that's why. I've never ice fished the rivers, just thought that was a cool video


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

Hilarious. Basically trout trapping. Bait with an auto hookset. Do any of you fur trappers ever release your catch? I'm guessing not.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Steelie.B said:


> Hilarious. Basically trout trapping. Bait with an auto hookset. Do any of you fur trappers ever release your catch? I'm guessing not.


Ah yes, I suppose I should run to L.L. Bean or Chagrin River Outfitters to get everything to be a true, distinguished and proper fishermen. Perhaps I can drill augers holes and cast from 10 feet to make it "fair". I do keep my catches, but no I don't like eating them with Grey Poupon. LOL  Tally-Ho


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Steelie.B said:


> Hilarious. Basically trout trapping. Bait with an auto hookset. Do any of you fur trappers ever release your catch? I'm guessing not.


They are tipups. You are allowed six. . Plus your two rods. Yes fur gets set loose. But im sure you knew that. Wait I guess not.


----------



## oldboot (Jan 9, 2015)

ldrjay said:


> They are tipups. You are allowed six. . Plus your two rods. Yes fur gets set loose. But im sure you knew that. Wait I guess not.


Yeah. Right on.


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> They are tipups. You are allowed six. . Plus your two rods. Yes fur gets set loose. But im sure you knew that. Wait I guess not.


Oh I thought the regs read that you have to kill your catch. Admittedly, I don't know much about trapping fur. http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...ing-trapping-regulations/trapping-regulations


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

Just so I'm clear, you set a trap to catch a coyote, or maybe an otter, then you check it, see that you've trapped one, and let it go? Huh, learn something new everyday. Sounds fun. Probably more fun than catch and release steelhead on a tip-up through a 6" hole.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Steelie.B said:


> Just so I'm clear, you set a trap to catch a coyote, or maybe an otter, then you check it, see that you've trapped one, and let it go? Huh, learn something new everyday. Sounds fun. Probably more fun than catch and release steelhead on a tip-up through a 6" hole.


Just so I'm clear, I don't release any steel head I catch. I immediately knife it in the gills and let it bleed slowly out in the water and then throw it in my cooler.

Also, I trap as well and usually either A. club the animal to death, B. dispatch with a .22, or C. step on it's head if near water and wait for it to drown.

Steelie B your PETA arrogance is really annoying.


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

kayak1979 said:


> Just so I'm clear, I don't release any steel head I catch. I immediately knife it in the gills and let it bleed slowly out in the water and then throw it in my cooler.
> 
> Also, I trap as well and usually either A. club the animal to death, B. dispatch with a .22, or C. step on it's head if near water and wait for it to drown.
> 
> Steelie B you're PETA arrogance is really annoying.


That's cool. I'd never begrudge anyone for putting food on their table. The video shows catch and release. Sorry you're annoyed. I'm not a member of PETA.


----------



## oldboot (Jan 9, 2015)

kayak1979 said:


> Just so I'm clear, I don't release any steel head I catch. I immediately knife it in the gills and let it bleed slowly out in the water and then throw it in.


So after you catch 2 steelhead you stop fishing and go home?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes that is correct. Trout dinner. I'm just really growing tired of people arguing about different styles of fishing, releasing etc.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Actually I catch usually about 25 fish then knife them all and feed them to bears along the grand river. What do you think I do old boot? Thanks for the loaded question suggesting I'm a poacher.


----------



## oldboot (Jan 9, 2015)

kayak1979 said:


> What do you think I do old boot?


I don't know what you do. That's why I asked.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Steelie.B said:


> Just so I'm clear, you set a trap to catch a coyote, or maybe an otter, then you check it, see that you've trapped one, and let it go? Huh, learn something new everyday. Sounds fun. Probably more fun than catch and release steelhead on a tip-up through a 6" hole.


Lol honestly I use leg holds. If I get something I dont want say an opossum it goes away with a sore leg. If its my target species it gets dispatched. Anyway back to the fishing. Yes steel on a tip up is way more fun than any ive ever caught on rod and reel. Mind you I dont use those fancy things in the video. I use old style a spool board flag and hand line them. Much more fun. I wont jump on the trapping thing thats for another forum. I do keep one or two steel every trip. I enjoy eating them. I throw a lot, a lot back. Im done with the sarcasm and ither b.s. if this is where this thread is goin.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Ldrjay, I will have to go out there fishing on the ice. I tried calling Harbor bait today but no one answered to find out how the ice was looking. I won't be using those fancy gadgets either. I just thought it looked like a blast fighting them and it seemed like a great way to extend fishing season for chrome. I hope I didn't offend anyone and happy fishing.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> Ldrjay, I will have to go out there fishing on the ice. I tried calling Harbor bait today but no one answered to find out how the ice was looking. I won't be using those fancy gadgets either. I just thought it looked like a blast fighting them and it seemed like a great way to extend fishing season for chrome. I hope I didn't offend anyone and happy fishing.


I basically work there without being payed. This time of year with these conditions he closes early. The river is froze but I wouldnt mess with it quit yet. Maybe next week if this weather continues.


----------

